# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Silent Utility Rover Universal Superstructure (SURUS), General Motors, Detroit, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - General Motors

----------


## Airicist

Article "SURUS: GM's modular platform for silent, self-driving trucks"

by Viknesh Vijayenthiran
October 9, 2017

----------

